# baby shrimps born...look like blue pearls!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I finally had some babies born, and they look like they are blue pearls They are tiny yet, and all hanging out under the breeders net where 2 other berried females are.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I see you're still into your shrimps  congrats on the new babies


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks Zena! Yep my shrimps keep me pretty busy these days....but I LOVE them, so that makes up for all the time I spend with them.

Have lots of berried females still to give birth yet...anxiously awaiting my red tiger gals!


----------

